# Tea Tree EO + ??



## lilyandlove (Jun 26, 2017)

I would like to make some facial bars with tea tree oil, but tea tree oil alone is not my cup of tea, smell wise. I searched and found some good ideas, but the posts were quite old. Looking for some updates! 

Can you recommend good blends with tea tree oil and at what percentage of each? 

Also, how long is tea tree eo good for? I have some bottles from awhile back (stored in dark bottles in cool, dark place). 

Thank you!


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 26, 2017)

I like lavender with tea tree (I'm sure I've mentioned that a lot). One part tea tree to two parts lavender.

I imagine herby florals will go well with tea tree but I'm not at home to putt out bottle and start sniffing


----------



## Nao (Jun 26, 2017)

I've never even attempted formulating fragrances with tea tree since I don't like it either, but herby things is what I've heard from others too. Rosemary, mint, sage, lemongrass, even eucalyptus maybe?


----------



## lilyandlove (Jun 27, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> I like lavender with tea tree (I'm sure I've mentioned that a lot). One part tea tree to two parts lavender.
> 
> I imagine herby florals will go well with tea tree but I'm not at home to putt out bottle and start sniffing



I think I'll most definitely use lavender. 
I also saw a lot of people like peppermint... Would it be weird if I do lavender, peppermint, tea tree? Maybe it's too much...


----------



## lilyandlove (Jun 27, 2017)

Nao said:


> I've never even attempted formulating fragrances with tea tree since I don't like it either, but herby things is what I've heard from others too. Rosemary, mint, sage, lemongrass, even eucalyptus maybe?



Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 27, 2017)

Lavender, Rosemary & Tea Tree is a classic blend for hair and face. You can play with the ratios to find the one you like best.

Here's another blend that smells lovely in soap.

52.5% clary sage
17.5% peppermint
10%. Tea tree
10%. Lavender
10% orange


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 27, 2017)

lilyandlove said:


> I think I'll most definitely use lavender.
> I also saw a lot of people like peppermint... Would it be weird if I do lavender, peppermint, tea tree? Maybe it's too much...



Sounds refreshing


----------



## lsg (Jun 27, 2017)

I like tea tree and yuzu FO together.


----------



## lilyandlove (Jun 29, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Lavender, Rosemary & Tea Tree is a classic blend for hair and face. You can play with the ratios to find the one you like best.
> 
> Here's another blend that smells lovely in soap.
> 
> ...



Thtat sounds nice!


----------



## lilyandlove (Jun 29, 2017)

lsg said:


> I like tea tree and yuzu FO together.



Ooooh, interesting!! Thanks!


----------



## Janefromsacramento (Jul 12, 2017)

Ylang-ylang, jasmine, lavender. I think and bergomot too.


----------



## lilyandlove (Jul 14, 2017)

Janefromsacramento said:


> Ylang-ylang, jasmine, lavender. I think and bergomot too.



I have ylang-ylang, jasmine, and bergemot! I'll try different blends.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 14, 2017)

Mint is a good one. Tea Tree is so heavy I tend to want something light and uplifting.


----------

